# Al bar:



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

cassiere, arancine, caffè, brioches, cazzi e mazzi.

quanta gente passa da un bar, quanti incontri fortuiti.

io ho incontrato Claudio Ultimo, un tipo buffo, panza e prisenza. 


voi?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cassiere, arancine, caffè, brioches, cazzi e mazzi.
> 
> quanta gente passa da un bar, quanti incontri fortuiti.
> 
> ...



Io solo uno stronzo.

Voi?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Si mi paice frequentare bar
ma trovi sempre certi mosconi
i miei preferiti sono i solitari mi piace 
scrutarli e cercare di capire a cosa stanno pensando
li osservo prendo appunti e  avolte faccio anche alcune foto
è interessante


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si mi paice frequentare bar
> ma trovi sempre certi mosconi
> i miei preferiti sono i solitari mi piace
> scrutarli e cercare di capire a cosa stanno pensando
> ...



I miei preferiti stanno vicino al mare, in legno e con grandi vetrate che ti permettono di vedere, per i pub idem, mondello ne è esempio, cefalù anche, e da qualche tempo alcuni piccoli paesi stanno copiando.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

ecco ieri per esempio, il mio amico claudio, ripreso dalle telecamere intento a rubare l'arancina:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Caffè brioche, sigarette, e fuori dai maroni....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco ieri per esempio, il mio amico claudio, ripreso dalle telecamere intento a rubare l'arancina:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6599




che figo spettacolare
quasi quasi   mmmmmmm......


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che figo spettacolare
> quasi quasi   mmmmmmm......



E dire che sono venuto pure male!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si mi paice frequentare bar
> ma trovi sempre certi mosconi
> i miei preferiti sono i solitari mi piace
> scrutarli e cercare di capire a cosa stanno pensando
> ...


ti hanno arrestato spesso?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E dire che sono venuto pure male!




azzarola 
mandami foto no!




anzi no la chiedo a occhi


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

A meno che non ci vado con qualcuno il tempo di un caffè o quello che è non sono un frequentatore di bar.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> azzarola
> mandami foto no!
> 
> 
> ...


Lei comanda io obbedisco. 


Ok letto "anzi no la chiedo ad occhi" non la mando più.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A meno che non ci vado con qualcuno il tempo di un caffè o quello che è non sono un frequentatore di bar.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: non ti domando cosa frequenti.

Però un'altra domanda la voglio fare, in quale market ci stanno le cassiere più bone? :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti hanno arrestato spesso?:mrgreen:



Mai purtroppo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: non ti domando cosa frequenti.
> 
> Però un'altra domanda la voglio fare, in quale market ci stanno le cassiere più bone? :rotfl:



Ma non è che ce ne siano poi così tante.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A meno che non ci vado con qualcuno il tempo di un caffè o quello che è non sono un frequentatore di bar.




sei un tipo molto riservato immagino


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che ce ne siano poi così tante.


Quante ad esempio?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei un tipo molto riservato immagino


Mediamente, solo che non vado per bar. Che dirti.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quante ad esempio?


Mah, diciamo che quelle veramente notevoli saranno un dieci per cento più o meno equamente distribuito.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mediamente, solo che non vado per bar. *Che dirti*.




quello che vuoi 
tanto ci credo


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mediamente, solo che non vado per bar. Che dirti.


a me sembra un luogo per fannulloni e socilamnte inutili.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lei comanda io obbedisco.
> 
> 
> Ok letto "anzi no la chiedo ad occhi" non la mando più.




mi sembrava di aver capito che  Occhi 
ha un archivio fotografico molto vasto sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quello che vuoi
> tanto ci credo


Si, ma io non m'approfitto della buona fede.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a me sembra un luogo per fannulloni e socilamnte inutili.


Nah. O meglio, non più di un forum su internet.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a me sembra un luogo per fannulloni e socilamnte inutili.




perchè questo luogo come lo considereresti:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ovvio ci vuole moderazione come in tutto


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah. O meglio, non più di un forum su internet.


tipo tradi? quindi possiamo far finta d'essere in un bar?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè questo luogo come lo considereresti:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


però adesso, immaginandoti che entri in un bar, studi le persone e fai pure foto... un po' mi inQQQQuieti


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

anche io non frequento bar, se non per andare a prendere il caffè o il marocchino divino.
Nemmeno da gIovine lo facevo.










preferivo andare a bere qualcosa nelle case chiuse
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè questo luogo come lo considereresti:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


t'ho risposto dopo.

tu, per esempio, posta una foto che potrebbe descriverti, come io ho fatto con il mio amico claudio.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io non frequento bar, se non per andare a prendere il caffè o il marocchino divino.
> Nemmeno da gIovine lo facevo.
> 
> preferivo andare a bere qualcosa nelle case chiuse
> :mrgreen:


i marocchini da noi li trovi in piazza, al centro.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> t'ho risposto dopo.
> 
> tu, per esempio, posta una foto che potrebbe descriverti, come io ho fatto con il mio amico claudio.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però adesso, immaginandoti che entri in un bar, studi le persone e fai pure foto... un po' mi inQQQQuieti




E' molto divertente
inquietare dico eh!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


>


mica male.


io così


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mica male.
> 
> 
> io così
> ...


cosa c'è sulla parete alla sinistra ?
mica un trofeo di un animale morto no?


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa c'è sulla parete alla sinistra ?
> mica un trofeo di un animale morto no?


no, ma che dici, è la canna della cappa della cucina: sai non è un bar dei migliori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mica male.
> 
> 
> io così
> ...


Possiedi anche un'isola in polinesia?


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si mi paice frequentare bar
> ma trovi sempre certi mosconi
> i miei preferiti sono i solitari mi piace
> scrutarli e cercare di capire a cosa stanno pensando
> ...


fino a quando non trovi quello che ti mena :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Possiedi anche un'isola in polinesia?


non ancora, ma sto trattando.


non è la fisionomia, è il tipo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> azzarola
> mandami foto no!
> 
> 
> anzi no la chiedo a occhi


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fino a quando non trovi quello che ti mena :mrgreen:



Impissibile:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Impissibile:mrgreen:


pirchè impissibile?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

:rotfl:





gas ha detto:


> pirchè impissibile?



Pirchè hi sbigliato a scrivere ....


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Pirchè hi sbigliato a scrivere ....


tu dichi che ho sbigliato a scrivire?

ma impira scrivire bine tu


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu dichi che ho sbigliato a scrivire?
> 
> ma impira scrivire bine tu


Ops non mi niro acchirta:rotfl:


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ops non mi niro acchirta:rotfl:


tses propi na piemunteis :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Pirchè hi sbigliato a scrivere ....


cipiti


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cipiti


tocca a te: una foto che ti identifichi.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

una spremuta d'arancia, grazie (rigorosamente tarocco)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quello che vuoi
> tanto ci credo



:risata::risata::risataer piacere non commentarmi, fammi ridere e basta.:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a me sembra un luogo per fannulloni e socilamnte inutili.



Ed anche per coloro che pagano per chi mangia a sbafo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi sembrava di aver capito che  Occhi
> ha un archivio fotografico molto vasto sbaglio?



No, non sbagli.

Solo che, fino a quando l'archivio è prettamente femminile i conti tornano, anche se ci troviamo in bagno. Nel momento in cui subentra qualche foto maschile, mi nasce un piccolo dubbio, chiarito che, stitico non è, la paura mi fa novanta!

:scared:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

io ci vado abbastanza spesso, soprattutto quando mettono i tavolini fuori
mi piace molto perdere tempo al bar, perchè vuol dire che ho tempo per chiacchierare e rilassarmi


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

ecco la spemuta, servita.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco la spemuta, servita.


anatema...che bicchiere dozzinale


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema...che bicchiere dozzinale



Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema...che bicchiere dozzinale


le avevo detto che il ns è un bar malfamato?  come i peggiori di caracas. è già tanto che non sia di plastica.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non sbagli.
> 
> Solo che, fino a quando l'archivio è prettamente femminile i conti tornano, anche se ci troviamo in bagno. Nel momento in cui subentra qualche foto maschile, mi nasce un piccolo dubbio, chiarito che, stitico non è, la paura mi fa novanta!
> 
> :scared:


eh quando la paura fa novanta 
meglio guardarsi alle spalle 
è un attimo e zac....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> eh quando la paura fa novanta
> meglio guardarsi alle spalle
> è un attimo e zac....


:malocchio:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> i marocchini da noi li trovi in piazza, al centro.



ma non posso berli.
O anche si.
Ma non è il mio genere.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non posso berli.
> O anche si.
> Ma non è il mio genere.


Politeama, angolo tra mc donald's e via libertà o maqueda confondo sempre, conosci Tebe? la hanno marocchini doc e dop.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non posso berli.
> O anche si.
> Ma non è il mio genere.


sicuramente li puoi consumare.






ahahahahahahahahah    :rotfl:



questa m'è piaciuta. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sicuramente li puoi consumare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo ridere anche noi ?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Signori signore*

oscuro ha contagiato lui, entrambi scrivono ed entrambi rileggendosi ridono con se stessi. boh!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha contagiato lui, entrambi scrivono ed entrambi rileggendosi ridono con se stessi. boh!!


Con la differenza che io faccio ridere...!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con la differenza che io faccio ridere...!



:up::up: 

Mai quando stai con le braghe calate però!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> Mai quando stai con le braghe calate però!


Li faccio piangere....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Li faccio piangere....!


Di piacere.....!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Di piacere.....!


Non credere,una è finita pure in ospedale...!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dobbiamo ridere anche noi ?


non è necessario, purpiceddu d'acqua ruci.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credere,una è finita pure in ospedale...!


Beato te...... qualcosa da raccontare ai posteri l'avrai. Me tapino che devo raccontare. 



In ospedale che gli diceste ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è necessario, purpiceddu d'acqua ruci.


Amunì dai pigghiamunni u cafè e unc'è kiù nianti!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Beato te...... qualcosa da raccontare ai posteri l'avrai. Me tapino che devo raccontare.
> 
> 
> 
> In ospedale che gli diceste ? :mrgreen:


In effetti si,però mi è mancato l'amore....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti si,però mi è mancato l'amore....!



Ma smettila!! ti è mancato l'amore, ma finiscila compà!! eventualmente ti è mancata una vera donna, oppure tutte quelle dinamiche che ci volevano per crearlo quest'amore.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Fratè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma smettila!! ti è mancato l'amore, ma finiscila compà!! eventualmente ti è mancata una vera donna, oppure tutte quelle dinamiche che ci volevano per crearlo quest'amore.


No sono serio,mi è proprio mancato l'amore fra i miei 17 anni ed i miei 33....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sono serio,mi è proprio mancato l'amore fra i miei 17 anni ed i miei 33....!



Ti credo per fazionismo, altrimenti te ne dicevo quattro.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti credo per fazionismo, altrimenti te ne dicevo quattro.


Si, sembra strano,purtroppo sono serio...!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, sembra strano,purtroppo sono serio...!



L'ho capito, ecco perchè ho evitato di farti domande. Serie.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> L'ho capito, ecco perchè ho evitato di farti domande. Serie.


Claudiè ogni tanto posso anche disquisire seriamente sai,puoi fare tutte le domande serie che vuoi...!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudiè ogni tanto posso anche disquisire seriamente sai,puoi fare tutte le domande serie che vuoi...!



Bhe oscù hai scritto dai 17anni, e mi è sembrato abbastanza strano, visto che non soltanto gli ormoni sono alti in quel periodo, ma anche gli innamoramenti adolescenziali, capisci ora?

Solo che mi sono detto, che cavolo ne so io della vita di oscuro, e probabilmente qualcosa gli è successa per fargli scrivere quello.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe oscù hai scritto dai 17anni, e mi è sembrato abbastanza strano, visto che non soltanto gli ormoni sono alti in quel periodo, ma anche gli innamoramenti adolescenziali, capisci ora?
> 
> Solo che mi sono detto, che cavolo ne so io della vita di oscuro, e probabilmente qualcosa gli è successa per fargli scrivere quello.


E hai ragione,però io ero un 17enne un pò strano,capelli lunghi,moto da cross,il classico ribelle.... che voleva per tutta la sua vita solo il suo primo amore,pensa un pò chi cazzo ero a 17anni,io le altre donne non le vedevo proprio...anche dopo aver perso quell'amore....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E hai ragione,però io ero un 17enne un pò strano,capelli lunghi,moto da cross,il classico ribelle.... che voleva per tutta la sua vita solo il suo primo amore,pensa un pò chi cazzo ero a 17anni,io le altre donne non le vedevo proprio...anche dopo aver perso quell'amore....!


Ah! ora capisco perche sei cretino come me! bene bene. :mrgreen: e sono serio eh, è questo il danno.

Cioè eravamo eh. Chiariamo.









































































O siamo?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*

Cosa dirti?ero uno stupido idealista,un pò presuntuoso,molto sognatore,ero un angelo,e lei mi ha bruciato le ali condannandomi ad una vita terrena!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa dirti?ero uno stupido idealista,un pò presuntuoso,molto sognatore,ero un angelo,e lei mi ha bruciato le ali condannandomi ad una vita terrena!


ricordo una discussione dove poi avevi parlato di lei.
Il ragazzo che mi condanno' a vita terrena oggi non c'e' piu'....e' diventato un angelo...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> ricordo una discussione dove poi avevi parlato di lei.
> Il ragazzo che mi condanno' a vita terrena oggi non c'e' piu'....e' diventato un angelo...


Non ho parole.O forse ne avrei tante ma non mi escono proprio.Quando scrivo certe cose almeno so che tu puoi capire....!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa dirti?ero uno stupido idealista,un pò presuntuoso,molto sognatore,ero un angelo,e lei mi ha bruciato le ali condannandomi ad una vita terrena!



 Lo sarai sempre a parere mio un'idealista, probabilmente più attento più maturo, in pratica la presenza di un uomo che darà e riceverà in maniera equilibrata la sua persona. Non dirmi come quando e perchè. :rotfl:

Chi è Alessandra oscù? 

Alessandra chi sei?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo sarai sempre a parere mio un'idealista, probabilmente più attento più maturo, in pratica la presenza di un uomo che darà e riceverà in maniera equilibrata la sua persona. Non dirmi come quando e perchè. :rotfl:
> 
> Chi è Alessandra oscù?
> 
> Alessandra chi sei?


Alessandra è una donna molto interessante,compagna di tante battaglie combattute qualche anno fa ,quando questo forum non era così sereno.Mi ha fatto molto piacere il suo ritorno,ne abbiamo fatte di crociate...,sempre dalla stessa parte,quella giusta!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra è una donna molto interessante,compagna di tante battaglie combattute qualche anno fa ,quando questo forum non era così sereno.Mi ha fatto molto piacere il suo ritorno,ne abbiamo fatte di crociate...,sempre dalla stessa parte,quella giusta!



Ah ok, ora comincio a capire.


Oscù detto tra noi, senza nessuno che ci disturbi, è bona? misura di seno? a culo come sta messa? c.c. ? prima mi interessa il c.c dopo tutto il resto.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ok, ora comincio a capire.
> 
> 
> Oscù detto tra noi, senza nessuno che ci disturbi, è bona? misura di seno? a culo come sta messa? c.c. ? prima mi interessa il c.c dopo tutto il resto.


Secondo me si,ma vado ad intuito,non ci siamo mai palesati come uomo e come donna,c'è stata una reciproca simpatia credo,da parte mia sicuro,poi come ho già scritto spesso, per me le forumiste sono asessuate,non ho più l'età per certe cose,mi basta il mio sapere.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy farfy*



oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me si,ma vado ad intuito,non ci siamo mai palesati come uomo e come donna,c'è stata una reciproca simpatia credo,da parte mia sicuro,poi come ho già scritto spesso, per me le forumiste sono asessuate,non ho più l'età per certe cose,mi basta il mio sapere.



Oscuro sta male, ci svegliamo e lo scuotiamo un po! ma che amiche siete?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Oscuro*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro sta male, ci svegliamo e lo scuotiamo un po! ma che amiche siete?


Ogni tanto penso che oscuro è una parte di me,non so se quella migliore,quella peggiore,comunque sono anche questo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che oscuro è una parte di me,non so se quella migliore,quella peggiore,comunque sono anche questo.


:up:

Telefono al bar compà, ho fame.

Chiunque voglia unirsi azzi sua, io non pago.

Spero di essere stato chiaro, anche non gridando.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Cazzo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Telefono al bar compà, ho fame.
> 
> ...


Ma stai sempre dentro un cazzo di bar?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stai sempre dentro un cazzo di bar?:rotfl:


qualcuno ha visto Lothar stamattina?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto Lothar stamattina?


Zio lothar?no.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stai sempre dentro un cazzo di bar?:rotfl:



Secondo te non mi bastava qua nel reale alcuni che mi scassano le biglie dicendomi, ma sempre che mangi sei!! ora pure nel forum! e che palle!! ma fammi mangiare! fammi andare al bar che magari rivedo quella donna dai capelli rossi così carina... 

Sai vende le sigarette elettroniche... quasi quasi vado a dargli un tiro.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

oggi al bar nessuno, ciambelle, frittelle, brioches, arancine mozzarella e proscitto cotto, cipolline, quanta roba.
aspettiamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zio lothar?no.


chissà se è riuscito a uscire di casa oggi. Qui è un macello.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

cla il nuovo numero di tel è: 999 692369


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi al bar nessuno, ciambelle, frittelle, brioches, arancine mozzarella e proscitto cotto, cipolline, quanta roba.
> aspettiamo.


Di pagare.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te non mi bastava qua nel reale alcuni che mi scassano le biglie dicendomi, ma sempre che mangi sei!! ora pure nel forum! e che palle!! ma fammi mangiare! fammi andare al bar che magari rivedo quella donna dai capelli rossi così carina...
> 
> Sai vende le sigarette elettroniche... quasi quasi vado a dargli un tiro.


Certo tu nella patta hai la tua arma invincibile quei 3 cm di simpatia e di tristezza,le donne ti cascano ai piedi.beato tu...!


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà se è riuscito a uscire di casa oggi. Qui è un macello.


molto sangue?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà se è riuscito a uscire di casa oggi. Qui è un macello.


So tutto hanno chiuso anche la e 45...!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cla il nuovo numero di tel è: 999 692369



Aspetta che ti telefono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> molto sangue?


5 incidenti in 20 km. Niente di grave ma non si gira.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo tu nella patta hai la tua arma invincibile quei 3 cm di simpatia e di tristezza,le donne ti cascano ai piedi.beato tu...!



Minchia! potevo darti corda e tenerti come eri prima!! tacci mia!! si ricomincia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> So tutto hanno chiuso anche la e 45...!


... e il bello viene domani.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! potevo darti corda e tenerti come eri prima!! tacci mia!! si ricomincia!


Guarda che io ti invidio,non ti è chiaro?hai 3 cm di cazzo ma vivi questa tua condizione di vita con disinvoltura e dignità, tanto di cappella!


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

avete sentito la notizia di Minerva, scusate, "ragazzo porta qui due briosche un cappuccio e un latte macchiato, non caldissimo", dicevo di Minerva e JB? Dicono, la gente del bar, che sono innamorati perdutamente. ci credo poco. MANCIA giovane, ringrazia i signori.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che io ti invidio,non ti è chiaro?hai 3 cm di cazzo ma vivi questa tua condizione di vita con disinvoltura e dignità, tanto di cappella!



Mah!! mi ricordo le parole che mia madre mi diceva e che adesso non mi dice più. Mi diceva Clà figghiù miu beddu! se avevi 10 cm in più avresti fatto impazzire le donne.

Porca paletta! devo ricordarmi di domandarle a cosa si riferisse!


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> avete sentito la notizia di Minerva, scusate, "ragazzo porta qui due briosche un cappuccio e un latte macchiato, non caldissimo", dicevo di Minerva e JB? Dicono, la gente del bar, che sono innamorati perdutamente. ci credo poco. MANCIA giovane, ringrazia i signori.


Mi chiedo: chi ci guadagna e chi ci rimette?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Non*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mah!! mi ricordo le parole che mia madre mi diceva e che adesso non mi dice più. Mi diceva Clà figghiù miu beddu! se avevi 10 cm in più avresti fatto impazzire le donne.
> 
> Porca paletta! devo ricordarmi di domandarle a cosa si riferisse!


Non al tuo pisellino,perche le fai imapazzire proprio per il tuo essere molto ipodotato.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non al tuo pisellino,perche le fai imapazzire proprio per il tuo essere molto ipodotato.



....


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: chi ci guadagna e chi ci rimette?


non saprei, si completano, comunque oggi non si sono visti, lui è arrogante, scassa le palle sempre, lei una gran signora, si vede  dal modo di fare e dal parlare forbito, io non ce li vedo insieme. Mha, i gusti. 


Ragazzo asciuga il bancone che ora arrivano tutti e succede un casino, chi la vuola cotta chi cruda chi lunga chi corta, chiama il sig Claudio che lo cercano.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Finito di fare colazione mi sono ricordato di lasciare il numero di cell di lui, alla cassiera, questa mi domanda, ma che è? risposi il cell di lui, mi ririspose, che cazzo ne devo fare? ririsposi, nfilatilluntòculu!


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Finito di fare colazione mi sono ricordato di lasciare il numero di cell di lui, alla cassiera, questa mi domanda, ma che è? risposi il cell di lui, mi ririspose, che cazzo ne devo fare? ririsposi, nfilatilluntòculu!


grazie, sta già chiamando.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie, sta già chiamando.



Prego compà, sai che sono tuo amico.

Eventualmente se il conto ti pare salato, è perchè ho preso anche la torta di compleanno che mi serva sto pomeriggio. Grazie compà sei veramente un'amico, un li talii i picciulu quannu si tratta di amicizia!


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

sono tutti di là in sala tv, ci sono i cartoni, Mazinga Z. 
il più entusiasta, nonostante l'età avanzata è JB, Minerva è scassata e alla piccola Tebe non fanno vedere heidi ele caprette. Che pessima compagnia.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono tutti di là in sala tv, ci sono i cartoni, Mazinga Z.
> il più entusiasta, *nonostante l'età avanzata è JB*, Minerva è scassata e alla piccola Tebe non fanno vedere heidi ele caprette. Che pessima compagnia.


Credo di essere il più giovane, per la verità.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sicuramente li puoi consumare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comunque il nero non mi attizza.
Solo gli orientali. Non i cinesi.
Coreani e giapponesi.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo di essere il più giovane, per la verità.


a vederti sembri il più anziano, sarà il taglio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto Lothar stamattina?


Le ultime notizie 
lo danno 
che la tigre
lo ha mandato a spalare neve
perchè lei non può certo inzaccherarsi eh?


----------

